# Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc?



## aoc (6 Aug 2008)

I'm wondering - is it legal for your employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc??? they have never done so previously - it is a new 'condition of employment' that is being introduced. There is no union in the company - they are suggesting something in the region of 60cent per hour!!


----------



## mathepac (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: deduction for staff meals???*

Is this for food supplied by the company or for the time spent consuming your own food?


----------



## aoc (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: deduction for staff meals???*

sorry, food will be and always has been supplied by them.


----------



## ajapale (6 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

In general employers are not allowed make deductions like this unless on a voluntary basis. What do the terms and conditions in you contract of employment have to say? I know some companies deduct some or all of the price of a uniform from wages but its part of the T&C's of the contract that you sign to allow them do this.

There is a key post somewhere here which deals with the payment of wages acts that covers this point. If I find it Ill post the link here.


----------



## Black Sheep (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

This is simply a pay cut and has nothing to do with food. 
Don't employers need written agreement of staff before any deductions (other than tax and prsi) can be made.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

*CitizensInformation - Pay slips in Ireland *


----------



## Purple (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



aoc said:


> I'm wondering - is it legal for your employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc??? they have never done so previously - it is a new 'condition of employment' that is being introduced. There is no union in the company - they are suggesting something in the region of 60cent per hour!!


 They cannot deduct from your pay without agreement. They can, due to trading conditions etc, stop providing free lunches (I can't be bothered working the "there's no such thing as a free lunch" line into my reply). €24 a week is quite a bit of a deduction to look for. It seems reasonable that they look to cover their costs. It also seems reasonable that they give employees the option of providing their own food.



Black Sheep said:


> This is simply a pay cut and has nothing to do with food.


 Without knowing the details how can you say that?


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

If they provided free lunch up to now, there's nothing to stop them charging for it. 4.80 per day for lunch is not bad, if you get a proper meal.
Looks like the gravy train (or should that be gravy boat?) you had is coming to an end.

Wish I got a free lunch in my job


----------



## aoc (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

Thanks Clubman!!  had an interesting telephone call with entemp!  going to do another bit of research into this - A few facts to note for anyone else  - 
they cannot introduce this terms without agreement.
There is a limit to how much they can deduct - i will confirm post research
If you do not eat ever in the hotel they cannot charge you -(which they have said that they would anyways)
Leisure centres are excluded as they are considered to be not directly involved with the hotel!! interesting  - good news for us as that is the part that relates to us!!

I would agree with Black Sheep - this seems to be totally a pay cut - especially in an industry where there are no pay increases this year!! (BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!)


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



Pique318 said:


> If they provided free lunch up to now, there's nothing to stop them charging for it.


Did you read the _CitizensInformation _link about deductions that an employer can only make with the agreement of the employee?


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

How about bringing your own lunch? If your not availing of their lunch service, you cant be charged for it.


----------



## aoc (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

Yes - very interesting.

I am assuming some employers think we are all thick and would not question anything!!

Pique - i don't think its that simple you cannot just start charging for something that has always been there... I know you may think this is great and while lots of people would love free lunches - the ironic thing is a lot of people do not avail of it and simply bring their own - but er's still want to charge them


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



aoc said:


> ...the ironic thing is a lot of people do not avail of it and simply bring their own - *but er's still want to charge them*


 
Sounds bizarre. 

I'm no expert, but I find it hard to believe that this can be allowed?!


----------



## Taliesen (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

This looks like they are testing the water to gauge reactions.
I would hazard a guess that they will not make any deductions, but instead remove the benefit of a free lunch for staff.


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

Out of interest, where did they come up with the figure of 60c per hour?

Surely the cost of a lunch is a set price that bears no relationship to the number of hours someone has worked? Or do you get a bigger lunch if you work longer?


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



ClubMan said:


> Did you read the _CitizensInformation _link about deductions that an employer can only make with the agreement of the employee?


I didn't mention deductions, I merely said that there's nothing to stop them charging for lunch, which is what they'll probably do anyway. They'll just not do so by forcible deductions, which ajapale, you & purple have pointed out..


----------



## mathepac (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



Pique318 said:


> If they provided free lunch up to now, there's nothing to stop them charging for it. ...


The Revenue may have an interest here. Even if your employer doesn't charge for food, you and your colleagues _*may*_ (please note the emphasis) find that you have a retrospective Benefit-in-kind tax bill.


----------



## aoc (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*

csirl - apparently you would be entitled to your breakfast, lunch and dinner if you are paying the 60c per hour - there was no explanation as to how it is calculated. 

There has been a mini meeting about it - it was pointed out then that if you are only working a shift from 9.00am to 1.00pm are you still entitled to all of the above meals - yes! believe it or not.

mathepac - i will have a look into the BIK thing...... interesting point. Do most hotels not offer free meals to staff??? 

Taliesen -  can they remove the free meals at this stage, they are open over 10 years and staff have always had free meals ???

Looks like i have an interesting evening of checking info out!!


----------



## ubiquitous (7 Aug 2008)

*Re: Is it legal for employer to start deducting money from your wages for lunches etc*



mathepac said:


> The Revenue may have an interest here. Even if your employer doesn't charge for food, you and your colleagues _*may*_ (please note the emphasis) find that you have a retrospective Benefit-in-kind tax bill.



No they won't. Meals provided generally to all staff in a workplace are BIK-exempt.


----------

